# I made the mistake of counting my "user" fp's



## jskeen (Jan 26, 2010)

It started out innocently enough, I had decided that I needed to make a display for my fp's that I personally use, so that if somebody wanted to try out different combinations of pen, nib, ink, ect.  I would have them all handy and attractively displayed.  

Is a sign of a problem when your "user" fp's go into the double digits?  I mean really, I do use all of them, one time or another.  Really.  I mean, there's fine, medium and broad tips, calligraphy stubs, 5mm or 6mm sizes, Lou's steelflex vs kit vs 18k nibs (ok, don't have any of those yet, but... well, you know).  

Then of course, there's the whole question of inks......   I better not go there.  

That's not a problem anyway.  I can always turn to 12 step programs if I have to.  The problem is   

WHAT'S THE BEST POSITION TO STORE THEM IN?

Tip up, tip down, flat, angled, vertically.  Don't want to accidentally flood a nib, but don't want them to fail to write when I pick it up for the first time in a day or two, either.  

So there it is, I'm a fountain pen junkie and I need to know how to store my spikes!


----------



## mredburn (Jan 26, 2010)

I dont know the correct method of storing them but I do know that your back pocket is one of the places that really isnt all that great.  DAMHIKT


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 26, 2010)

Welcome to the OTHER pen addiction . I have a Parker FP collection and my own creations that number into the double digits , and I write with most of them ( daily rotation ) . I bought some Parker shipping trays on ebay awhile back and store my pens in them , so I store my pens flat . I have had some problems getting a couple of my pens to start after they have sat for about a week but the Parkers always start right up even after prolonged sitting . I guess that says something about the Parker ink feed systems .


----------

